# Your Uber Driver Is ‘Retired’? You Shouldn’t Be Surprised



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Older Americans are taking nontraditional jobs in greater numbers. Economists aren't sure that's a good thing.

Reminder: once article link is ⬇ opened, also review the "reader comments"

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/25/health/seniors-nontraditional-jobs.html
?Dave Zarrow,68 who lives in Reston, Va., figures he spends about 20 hours a week in his 2017 Camry driving for Uber, the ride-hailing company.

A former small business owner who segued into teaching, he and his wife have left their full-time jobs and could comfortably retire. Even without the $15 to $20 an hour he earns driving, "we would have been O.K.," he said.

But at 68, "I get antsy just sitting around," Mr. Zarrow explained. He likes the flexibility of this nontraditional job - no benefits and unpredictable income, but the ability to set his own hours - and his conversations with riders.

?Gary Ellenbogen, 64, (has a master's degree in social psychology from the University of Vermont) who has spent three years driving for rival Lyft. Once a self-employed business coach and ski instructor, Mr. Ellenbogen worked in corporate sales for several years, then got laid off in his 50s.

He has struggled to find steadier work ever since. "Nobody's interested in someone my age," he said.

Despite spending 40 to 60 hours a week picking up riders in his 2015 Subaru Forester, Mr. Ellenbogen is barely surviving financially. He had to give up his apartment and move into his mother's condo in Verona, N.J. He relies on Medicaid for health care.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

All Uber and lyft drivers are either retirees, mental hospital escapees, or rejects from taxi companies ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Not retired, never drove a taxi, Damn It!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Not retired, never drove a taxi, Damn It!


If you see a Good Humor truck behind you run.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm retired. Pushing 70. Dont need the money. I get bored sitting around the house which is why I drive


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> I'm retired. Pushing 70. Dont need the money. I get bored sitting around the house which is why I drive


Nah, you drive because you're crazy like the rest of us ?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Nah, you drive because you're crazy like the rest of us ?


That too


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pushing 70 you need to drive for the GPS to get you back home ?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

A funeral director sees a old man sitting alone at a funeral. He asks how he knew the deceased. The old man said she was my wife of 80 years. 102 when she died, 1 year older than me. The funeral director says "Seems like it's hardly worth going home!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Not retired, never drove a taxi, Damn It!


That leaves" ESCAPEE " !?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> A funeral director sees a old man sitting alone at a funeral. He asks how he knew the deceased. The old man said she was my wife of 80 years. 102 when she died, 1 year older than me. The funeral director says "Seems like it's hardly worth going home!"


?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> That leaves" ESCAPEE " !?


Explains large portions of my life. If that could all just be a dream I'd be much happier.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If you see a Good Humor truck behind you run.





jlong105 said:


> A funeral director sees a old man sitting alone at a funeral. He asks how he knew the deceased. The old man said she was my wife of 80 years. 102 when she died, 1 year older than me. The funeral director says "Seems like it's hardly worth going home!"


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jonathan Winters, it's a mad mad mad mad world. Very funny movie. ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm retired at 49 and have been driving for 34+ years...with no tickets, and 1 accident which was a not a fault..meaning they hit me while I was sitting still. If I were a passenger I think I'd take that over a 25yr old driver with 8+ years experience under their belt....and probably has no regard for the law or speed limit....IMHO...


----------



## Surly (Aug 29, 2019)

funny this came up. I have been a supervisor for a very large organization and retire in 30 days, my retirement is very well funded and my wife is much younger than me and will work for many more years. For years I have not been able to hang out with employees and all my peers and supervisors are jerks, actually worse than that. As retirement got close I started to realize I haven't really talked to people I dont know for years. My bartender was trying to make a little bonus so he refered me and I figured what the heck. Just introducing myself when they get tot the car I let them talk or not I talk to a lot of people like I used to. This is just fun. Right now I am driving to earn a very nice, large leather recliner chair to be the command center of my retirement. Next is a nice fishing kayak. What I have worried about was if someone else really needs the money dont get the rides because I am taking them.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Its the only reason anyone should drive for Uber. Period.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Its the only reason anyone should drive for Uber. Period.


A little conversation and a Couple of extra bucks ?
Managing your Expectations ✔


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> A little conversation and a Couple of extra bucks ?
> Managing your Expectations ✔


This gig is for thrill seekers or for the mentally ill, or people that are retired. Quote me on that shit lol


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

So if we can convince the young folk that Uber sucks
then we only have to wait for the Grim reaper to do its thing and we'll be back to making a livable wage.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Explains large portions of my life. If that could all just be a dream I'd be much happier. :smiles:


Try acid


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hahaha, that's the last thing I need. I daydream too much as it is.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Surly said:


> funny this came up. I have been a supervisor for a very large organization and retire in 30 days, my retirement is very well funded and my wife is much younger than me and will work for many more years. For years I have not been able to hang out with employees and all my peers and supervisors are jerks, actually worse than that. As retirement got close I started to realize I haven't really talked to people I dont know for years. My bartender was trying to make a little bonus so he refered me and I figured what the heck. Just introducing myself when they get tot the car I let them talk or not I talk to a lot of people like I used to. This is just fun. Right now I am driving to earn a very nice, large leather recliner chair to be the command center of my retirement. Next is a nice fishing kayak. What I have worried about was if someone else really needs the money dont get the rides because I am taking them.


You can donate your money to me, that'll make your conscience feel better.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

retired at 54; driver at 56. Uber great filler when nothing else planned and not on vacation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SHalester said:


> retired at 54; driver at 56. Uber great filler when nothing else planned and not on vacation.


Did you stop taking your medication


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Did you stop taking your medication


Wut? If you have nothing to add to the thread, perhaps you should find the exit sign? ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Wut? If you have nothing to add to the thread, perhaps you should find the exit sign? ?


You must be a lyft driver


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You must be a lyft driver


omg, really? You know this forum has a search option, yeah? Please go; watch the door hitting you in the arse. Check def of ASSume as well.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SHalester said:


> omg, really? You know this forum has a search option, yeah? Please go; watch the door hitting you in the arse. Check def of ASSume as well.


Sounds like you have a guilty consciences. Lyft took your dignity and self respect



peteyvavs said:


> Sounds like you have a guilty consciences. Lyft took your dignity and self respect


I'm just yanking your chain, but if you're a lyft driver you have my deepest sympathies


----------



## Swampoodle (May 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Older Americans are taking nontraditional jobs in greater numbers. Economists aren't sure that's a good thing.
> 
> Reminder: once article link is ⬇ opened, also review the "reader comments"
> 
> ...


I'm "retired" without the income, so I'm Ubering. Looking for other opportunities too. Marketing, web & graphics jobs. Book design. Scraping it together. Welcome to old age in America


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I retired at 48 and started driving Uber at 51 because I was kinda bored at home and was stressed out and now I drive when I can and make a few bucks.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Surly said:


> funny this came up. I have been a supervisor for a very large organization and retire in 30 days, my retirement is very well funded and my wife is much younger than me and will work for many more years. For years I have not been able to hang out with employees and all my peers and supervisors are jerks, actually worse than that. As retirement got close I started to realize I haven't really talked to people I dont know for years. My bartender was trying to make a little bonus so he refered me and I figured what the heck. Just introducing myself when they get tot the car I let them talk or not I talk to a lot of people like I used to. This is just fun. Right now I am driving to earn a very nice, large leather recliner chair to be the command center of my retirement. Next is a nice fishing kayak. What I have worried about was if someone else really needs the money dont get the rides because I am taking them.


Thanks for your post. You're one of the only, if not the only, part time drivers who has shared concerns on this website about other, perhaps full time drivers, especially ones that might be affected by having large number of drivers vs. a smaller mount of drivers. I've been following Uber since about 2014 and IMO, the two things that have hurt the early, full time drivers the most was: 1) Dropping the mileage rates to compete with Lyft and drive taxis out of business and 2) 
The massive increase in part time workers. Just my opinion for whatever it's worth...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Hahaha, that's the last thing I need. I daydream too much as it is.


Daydream Believer ?( Monkees)
Or
Day Tripper ( Beatles)

What if i told you

You can do BOTH !


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Pushing 70 you need to drive for the GPS to get you back home ?


Mine has a Home button 

Pushing 70. Diagnosed with Macroglossia. Maybe I could be a Gigolo at a Rest Home?


----------

